# Friday pics!!!



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Woke up yesterday morning to find this!!! 








Fire in my backyard!!









A couple of doe!!!









My nephew hunting with me!!!









Sun burn 
One name, One legend.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, that first pics a doosie, Right now CRIME is rampant everywhere 24/7. The beggars are out in full force and the holiday season ALWAYS brings out THIEVES by the droves. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

My 9 year old daughter shot her first deer last week up in Crocket.








Here's what it looks like now.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Anybody interested in a classic double?







A pretty good sized pine I found this weekend traipsing around the woods







Some older baitcasters


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

In the surf, fins, FoL at Moody Gardens, and my wife's b-day cake.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

1. Hallee with a flounder
2. I caught a bird who then caught a trout
3. Black Friday limits of trout and reds


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Tuesday evening hunt


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Good weekend for reds.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

1.) My baby girl
2.) My silly baby girl...
3.) Thanksgiving weekend pork - Sons are good things to have in moments like these!
4.) Deer - iPhone pic through binoculars


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Let the air out of this slick head over Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sargent Bote parade pics last weekend. First time my wife, myself and all my girls have been down together in a looooooooooong time! :biggrin:


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

1st turkey
1st deer
Our turkey cooked on a open fire
Coming home from camp is always hard! Sun in the eyes for miles.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

thanksgiving week


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

No pix this week, but how about a few videos from last week on the bay.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Chillin'


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Shooting Gallery !*

.17HMR is hard on pigs .


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

just some randoms from my computer!
HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!
1 - Chicken Boy, THANKS!
2 - Cabelas
3 -FEECH TACOS as Capt Dave would say!
4 - Pic of me and wife when we first met 6 years ago!
5 - Friday night football scouting
6 - DRUNKEN RED
7 - Oldest son hitting


----------



## rwooldri (Mar 6, 2006)

Jaycf,
Your boy's got a good looking swing! Maybe releasing his top hand a little too early! LOL.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

rwooldri said:


> Jaycf,
> Your boy's got a good looking swing! Maybe releasing his top hand a little too early! LOL.


LOL, ...Thanks
He has grown up in either a dougout, or on the sidelines friday nights with me. When he was born i was a hitting coach rather than the head coach, and the players i had then were AMAZING! now playing at colleges like A&M, TCU ect....i still need to get him to turn the backside more though LOL


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

That is an awesome pic...brings back memories.

When my boy was that age, his favorite place to play ball was at my folks house in Sargent.

We lined up where a homerun would go over the chain link and into the creek.....the added award of a home run was he got to use the net to fish the plastic ball outta the creek.

Man they grow up fast.....having his 13th birthday party this weekend.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

After a few drinks










Some of my best friends










Got my grandpa in the gym and feeling good!










Back in my glory days


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

sun burn said:


> Woke up yesterday morning to find this!!!
> View attachment 553573


That SUCKS! I live in Spring too and they got me last year. I am in Dove Meadows, where are you?


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

catching dinner last night...









osprey








my kiddo


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Headed out Wednesday morning....









The catch.....









The end!


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanksgiving morning, Wolf Creek Park.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

RedXCross said:


> Wow, that first pics a doosie, Right now CRIME is rampant everywhere 24/7. The beggars are out in full force and the holiday season ALWAYS brings out THIEVES by the droves.
> 
> Sorry for your loss.


i wonder if wheel lock woulda help....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nuff said


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Cast & Blast in POC Thanksgiving weekend


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Friday pics*

Friday pics


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Discussing the 'World Situation'... Sorry...I just can't get enough of my 'namesake'... James IV...:biggrin:


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

From the Texas A&M/Sam Houston football game. We have one kid at each school, so we had shirts made with A&M on one side and Sam on the other.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> From the Texas A&M/Sam Houston football game. We have one kid at each school, so we had shirts made with A&M on one side and Sam on the other.


Ouch$$$......we have one at Sam. Hate the thought of another.....


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

That's 2cool GuyFromHuntsville. We were in the row right behind you.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

A few random shots from last week

cooperative butterfly
My daughter
my new Red-bone pup, Theo
My lovely fiance, Sandy waiting for the trout bite
sunset
not what you want to see at $10.00/50#
good night on the river


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I finally found a nice, quiet place to sit, relax, and read a book....the duct tape and pipe insulation was a personal touch. Best part is the short walk, about 150yd down the hill from the back door of the house.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

1 - Deer camp. 

2 and 3 - my favorite place to hunt.

4 - Got er done.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

My new ride.... Wow it's fun


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Got me a Yellow Lab*

Growing fast! I am looking for a trainer in Hays County if anyone knows of anyone.

Thanks

Robo


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

A few from all over the state on Thanksgiving hunting trips.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Trumpeter Swan from Yellowstone


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

ROBOWADER said:


> Growing fast! I am looking for a trainer in Hays County if anyone knows of anyone.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robo


Beautiful pup you have there!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Our happy baby girl Emma Jean


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is last week n This one .. 

See if you can make it all the way through..

Pounda Da Flounda

Capt Cisneros Half-shell

Founder Mustard Caper Sauce 

Flounda Ce-vee-chi

Wild Rice Flounda Shrimp Casserole

Grilled Sweet Potato Salad

Bourbon Cranberry Sauce

Thanksgiving Plate ( I need a bigger plate )


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

Found my Own reef again and scored some 100 Sand/Gulf Trout Kept 76

Curried Trout

Trout Alfredo

Cobb Salad

Blackberry - Ancho Sauce Cheek-en

Polska Time

Klever is happy his Pole is back on the Rack ( Lost Laguna # 2 Recovered )


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Red hot*

Great time fishing over Thanksgiving break.
Matt with his personal best Redfish
Five limits on Saturday in a couple of hours with potlickers 100 feet from the boat. Karma's a ***** though because they didn't catch a thing. :biggrin:
Pretty fish...and us
Fish again
Matt holding the biggest catch of the day
Tail in the sunset


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Finally made it out to DSO. It was pretty dry but I managed to find some mud on accident :biggrin:


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Captain Dave said:


> Found my Own reef again and scored some 100 Sand/Gulf Trout Kept 76
> 
> Curried Trout
> 
> ...


Capt. Dave,
I want to be your friend!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

redspeck said:


> Capt. Dave,
> I want to be your friend!


Heck.. I wanna be his 'employer'.. Got an opening for a 'Personal Chef', Capt. if you ever need a 'side job'....:biggrin:


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Taken 2 days before Thanksgiving, my boys made my wife act like she was shopping to snag this nice pic!


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

BigGelvis said:


> That SUCKS! I live in Spring too and they got me last year. I am in Dove Meadows, where are you?


I live right by spring high school!! Oh how I wish I could of caught them in the act!!!


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Not a good picture, but its a pork crown roast with boudin stuffing I did for thanksgiving


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanksgiving at the frio river


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Lap dogs


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

The man is not a chef. He is an artist.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Removable rod holders for the heavy electric reels


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

*more better!*

:brew2:


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

How about a Costa Rica sunset.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Spent Thanksgiving in the Seattle area
1) Mt. St Helens
2) Pacific sunset
3) The Olympics across Puget Sound
4) Moonrise over Seattle
5) Roadside waterfall


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

sun burn said:


> I live right by spring high school!! Oh how I wish I could of caught them in the act!!!


Oh that's not the half of it! That truck sat for 3 days in the driveway while I argued with insurance who sent a company out with "Lone Star" model wheels to replace the "Laramie" wheels that were stolen!

I worked that out and then 1 month later, I woke up one morning to go to work. Dogs were barking so I grabbed the zombie killer and snuck around the house to the driveway and did not see anything out of the ordinary.
So I shower and get ready to leave, go out to the truck and I stepped on something that rolled out from under my foot.
I'll be **** if those bastards didn't try to steal them again! I had bought and installed 3 complete sets of gorilla locks, all with different keys.
They removed the 2 lug nuts on both driver side wheels they could get off and I guess I caught them in the act, they saw me but I did not see them?

Anyway, I have $4000 worth of surveillance equipment installed now. I may not be able to stop them, but I might just be able to find em!!!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

this is from today..


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

More Seattle pics

Big trees at Mt. Ranier National Park
Horseshoe lake
Roadside waterfall
Paradise @ Mt. Ranier
Pike Place Market
Seattle Waterfront
Fish Market
Westlakes Center


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Little goose hunt from Wed. Not bad considering we had no wind or clouds, and two inexerpeneced shooters.


----------



## GCMAN (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice hunt and i like them speck silosocks


----------

